# cmon guys need help.....



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

when is the proper time to seperate the fry from the mother...??? thanks someone must know:?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

They should be moved before free swimming...


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

so does that mean when they have thier tails??


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

usually about 36-48 hours after they are laid.


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

have pics of the fry up they are now 4 mos old!!


----------

